# Mica



## cmg1177 (May 11, 2009)

I used Mica and noticed there was "Specs" in the soap. Does Mica not dissolve all the way?


----------



## studioalamode (May 12, 2009)

I wish I had an answer.  But I don't - I just hated seeing no replies to your question.   I was hoping someone would answer, because I'm going to be buying some mica soon and I would like to know, too!


----------



## Tabitha (May 12, 2009)

Yes, that is clumps of mica. You can melt it back down, stir more & pour again. It's very easy to have clumps in your mica.


----------



## bbkimberly (Sep 8, 2009)

I found that adding a few sprays of rubbing alcohol to the mica and mix before adding, removes the specs (usually)  :wink:


----------



## llineb (Sep 15, 2009)

i put my mica in a small glass dish and add about 1 tsp of water and stir.  i then heat it in the microwave for 15 secs and stir again.  i then add it to my melted soap.  this way the heat will help dissolve it and you can smash any clumps before adding it to the soap.


----------



## pepperi27 (Sep 22, 2009)

I add 1tsp of castor oil to a pinch of mica and sitr really well.


----------

